# Help With Brake Controller (or Not?)



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi all,

We have an Outbacker that needs help! I know many will come to assist. See the thread at :

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=17321&hl=

It seems they did not show her how to adjust the brake controller, and she is not even sure if they installed one and that seems like a safety issue we should be able to help her with so I'm putting it in her where hopefully we can get more attention in the right location of the forum.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Good catch having fun. I does sound like she does not have the controller. This dealership should be put out of business for something like this. She should report them to the BBB.

Leon


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

sia said:


> Alright, I checked. I do have a small box under the dash, It doesn't have any light on it?
> I only towed the camper one time. From there to home. I went very very slow. If the brake control was not working would it still have stopped the camper? Would my actual brakes feel different with the brake control on? Thanks so much for your help...


OK, so you may in fact have one, that is good. If you didn't feel the trailer pushing on you, than it is probably working, and the good news is, as long as they installed SOMETHING, you have all the wires you need if you want, or need, a better one than they put in. Is there a name on it anywhere?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybe someone who lives close can PM her with tel# and offer some help.
I can't beleive the dealer would be that dumb.They will get sued big time
should someone have an accident and they were that neglectful.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

This is the PM I sent sia.
Please correct me if anybody thinks any of the info is bad.I am not an expert.

You can call me if you need any help over the phone xxx-xxx-xxxx.
I am in CA. so running over to take a look would take some time.(HA HA)
The Brake controller even if it is not digital should have a power light on.
Is there a light that is not lit?(small round LED)
What Brand is on it?
Did you receive a booklet on it?May be in with other paperwork but dealer should have went over your paperwork too.
Your single arm hitch is providing some sway control but IMHO not enough.
The dealer should have provided you with paperwork(instructions) for your hitch too.Demand them both! they came with these items.

You can tell if your controller is working by letting TV and TT roll forward and apply the Brake controller by hand by sliding the bar or lever or dial untill you feel the trailer brakes stopping you.

This is not the way set it for your trailer but a way to know if it is working.
You will need the instructions to set it properly and may need some adjusting
after you tow for a while or under different conditions (big hills).
The TV brakes should stop the TV and the TT brakes should stop the TT when properly set.You should be able to stop in roughly the same distance as you can without the TT hooked up.If your controller is not working you will feel like you have bad brakes and you will have apply a lot of foot pressure to stop.It would be scary enough to know something is not right.

You can probably get the instructions for both on-line of the MFG sites.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Depending on the brake controller the light might not be lit all the time, we have the Tekonsha Envoy, the light is only lit when the trailer is plugged in.

Hopefully someone in the CT area can meet with her to look it over (and the trailer) and give her a good walk through as it would seem the dealer mailed it in.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

3M, that all seems right on to me.

My light is not lit unless that camper is pluged in, so Sia you may be fine.

But, I know I would feel better if someone near CT, or passing through could help in person. I'm too far or I would.

The next best thing would be to find a good RV place, even if you didn't buy there. Most nice decent people would be happy to go over the brake controler setup and check it for you. Just ask for a sales person's card and tell then "Next time"









Or, go back to that campground with the Outbacks. They, and just about any camper, would be glad to help I'm sure.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

The other thing she could do is check out a local hitch place - that is where we go for all of our hitch stuff - thats all they do and those good ole' boys are great about answering questions - even if I am a guurrlllll!


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

I just took the truck to the shop down the street. I explain what had happened. They took a fast look and said they didn't think I had a brake control. I asked about the box inside. They said the box was for a brake control but it's not on or working properly. I DROVE THAT CAMPER HOME.... As I said before, I had alot of sway while stopping. I was going soooo slow.

Could this be? could I have really stopped the camper without a brake control? I know I have to take the truck someplace else. I just had a fast check. I called ALL rv all day and got the machine.

I wil let you all know how it goes in the morning with them.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not sure how they would know if it was working if it was not connected to the camper, unless its just not wired up. If they put the "box" in your car without wiring it up correctly, then those guys are lower than.............

Yes, if you went slow, you could stop the camper. Its just really hard on your vehical brakes, and its not really safe.

But don't assume anything yet, get it looked at and tell us the name on the box.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Sia,

How close are you to the nearest military base? If it's not too far a distance to travel you can stop by outdoor recreation. Those folks rent out trailers & campers to military members and somebody there could look over your setup without charging you anything. Just a thought I had.

Thank you for everything your family has done for our country.

God bless - Rich


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats a good idea, I work on a military base and went by our rec center a couple of years ago and they too rent RV's.

We looked into renting a TT before we bought one to make sure we would like it, but all the campers they had were the kind that, after sleeping one night in one, makes you not want to camp anymore.........

But, they know campers and would probably be glad to help.


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

wow, I didn't even thing about that. MY husbands base it three towns over. I will go there today.. That you so much. Sia


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Sia,

One other thing, before you get anything changed from the way the dealer set it up, take some pictures.

The box they put into the cab, see if there are any wires. Try to take photos of it from as many angles as possible.

If you have someone take it apart to either investigate or replace it, again take photos.

Could your truck stop the trailer without a brake controller? Yes (For a while until you wear out the brakes of the truck). Is it safe that way, No!

I know you were planning on going to Wolf's Den this weekend, how many miles is it from your place to the campground? If it isn't too far, you might call them and explain what is going on and ask if there is someone that could help you out by towing your trailer with their truck? I wish I were closer I'd tow you down and back. We are down by Philly, but we are going to be up that way the first full week of August, I'd be more than happy to meet with you while we are up there and see what's going on, and try to help you if there are any questions on how to operate your trailer, (things they did go over when you picked it up).

Be well, try to keep the frustrated feelings at bay, the reason you chose to do this is still a very good one, and with the help of those near and far, we all will get you and the kids out there safely, and having fun.

Carl


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Sia,

Where in CT are you? I have some leave days coming up and will drive over to check out everything and provide a little towing instruction. The RV shop you went to is 2.5 hours from me so if you are west of that great. I will send a PM also.

Jared


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Good deal Jared









Take him up on it Sia, you need to get passed this so you can enjoy camping!


----------

